# Can I apply for CSV with language as the skill?



## Ckrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi 
I’m from Denmark and have worked in the Sabi Sands for the past 1,5 years as a safari guide on an exchange visa. 
We tried applying for a general work permit but Department of Labour rejected my application stating “skill available in the country”
I was then suggested to apply for a critical skills visa. But I only have a high school (matric) diploma and a fgasa level 2 (NQF 4). But I’ve been told that I could use my language abilities ( danish and German) to apply for critical skills visa. I have a job offer with the lodge I’ve been working at? 
Anyone know if it’s true that I can use language skills in a critical skills visa?

Thank you!


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Ckrag said:


> Hi
> I’m from Denmark and have worked in the Sabi Sands for the past 1,5 years as a safari guide on an exchange visa.
> We tried applying for a general work permit but Department of Labour rejected my application stating “skill available in the country”
> I was then suggested to apply for a critical skills visa. But I only have a high school (matric) diploma and a fgasa level 2 (NQF 4). But I’ve been told that I could use my language abilities ( danish and German) to apply for critical skills visa. I have a job offer with the lodge I’ve been working at?
> ...


Yes you can qualify based on language but do you have anything on paper (certificates, qualifications, etc) that will back that up? That's the main thing


----------



## Ckrag (Jul 25, 2018)

terryZW said:


> Ckrag said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Well danish is my mother tongue and have had throughout all my school years.
German is on my high school diploma/certificate as a B level subject. So I had it for for a total of 5 years.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Ckrag said:


> Well danish is my mother tongue and have had throughout all my school years.
> German is on my high school diploma/certificate as a B level subject. So I had it for for a total of 5 years.


The critikal skill as described in the Gazette is _"Foreign Language speakers for specialist technical or sales support (German, Swiss German, Flemish, Greek, Swedish, Danish, Italian, Dutch, Spanish, Mandarin and French)"_

Emphasis is on the language as a professional skill, not just being speak it fluently as a means of communication. (Otherwise every single person who speaks these language would qualify) You need some sort of SAQA-approved qualification and experience/testimonials showing your proficiency to use that language as an applicable skill in your workplace similar to how you would still need a teaching qualification or experince to teach English even if you are English. 

If they agree your high school diploma is enough as a qualification, you may still be denied based on the fact that you don't have the 5 years post-qualification experience requirement. I suggest consulting an immigration consultant who can help you weigh your options to avoid wasting money.

I know from friends who have taken that route that it's easier to get a CSV under that category if you have a call-centre job. All you have to do is get a letter from CCMG, which seems to be quite easy.

https://www.ccmg.org.za/


----------

